# 730 Pounds of Marijuana Seized in Buda



## FruityBud (Nov 13, 2007)

AUSTIN 				 					 						 --  					 				 					On Saturday, November 10, a Hays County Sheriffs Deputy seized approximately 730 pounds at a traffic stop in Buda.  The deputy stopped a 1995 Chevrolet Suburban for traffic violations.  The deputy noticed an overwhelming smell of marijuana emanating from the vehicle while speaking to the driver, 42-year-old Terry Luna of New Mexico.

The deputy detained Luna and examined the vehicle.  He found several large bales of compressed marijuana lying under a tarp in the rear cargo area of the Suburban.  Members of the Hays  County narcotics task force arrived at the scene to process the evidence.

Luna was taken to jail and charged with possession of marijuana between 50 and 2000 pounds, a second degree felony.

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/myfox/pa...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 13, 2007)

more lives ruined.. how sad.. Hopefully america will rise up and have ron paul for president and people like this can be pardoned and have a normal life again.


----------

